# Favourite MAME game?



## Chotaz (Sep 23, 2007)

whats yor favourite?

i love Baseball Superstars


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 23, 2007)

sega's bonanza bros


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 24, 2007)

Xybots, hands down.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Sep 24, 2007)

In Versus Fighting , I'll logically take all the "King Of Fighters'" games (94' to 2K3).

And such beautiful Beat Them All as "Cadillacs and Dinosaurs", "Alien Versus Predator", "Sengoku 3", "Punisher"...

Yummi !!


----------



## Jon eBegood (Sep 24, 2007)

ESP Ra.De., Gigawings and the Raiden serie...

Nice SHMUP...


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2007)

King of Fighters '95.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Sep 24, 2007)

Metal Slug FTW!


----------



## coolmos (Sep 24, 2007)

Hm. Actually most of the Golden Age games are my favourite, but besides those i'd vote Viewpoint / Pulstar / R-Type / Nemesis or any of the other great shooters.
And in the category weird but not forgotten may i suggest Wild West Cow Boys of Moo Mesa or WakuWaku7.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 24, 2007)

gotta agree, KOF, is still one of my number ones


----------



## Tanas (Sep 24, 2007)

Mr. Do's castle. I'm second on the marp high score list and my mate is the unofficial world record holder with a score of over 500,000.

http://marp.retrogames.com/r/docastle


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 24, 2007)

X-Men VS Street fighter


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

looks like there arent that many MAME fans here like i thought so


----------



## nloding (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in the process of building an arcade machine right now.  Love it, tons of fun.  It's been slow going, as I was extremely short on extra cash, but now I got some and it's back to work.  Designing the control pad now.

Can't wait!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(nloding @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> I'm in the process of building an arcade machine right now.Â Love it, tons of fun.Â It's been slow going, as I was extremely short on extra cash, but now I got some and it's back to work.Â Designing the control pad now.
> 
> Can't wait!



got any pics we can see mate, i would love to build on machine of those myself, but i have no experience on something like that, i would need to find some tutorial in the internet for that


----------



## PiNa (Sep 27, 2007)

Defender (imho the best arcade game ever), Asteroids, Centipede ... in other words Old Skool


----------



## PiNa (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> got any pics we can see mate, i would love to build on machine of those myself, but i have no experience on something like that, i would need to find some tutorial in the internet for that



check out the X-Arcade's pictures:

http://www.xgaming.com/htm/cabinetimages.shtml#images

Looks amazing


----------



## xenon (Sep 27, 2007)

I have one, it's not that special but it's a sweet memory from when I was about 10 or 11. The best thing is every time I quit playing MAME for a while, I forget its name, and when I get back to it I have to spend an afternoon looking for it!


----------



## Jax (Sep 27, 2007)

Caddilacs & Dinosaurs and The Simpsons Arcade Game


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 27, 2007)

it's had to pick *the* best Mame game, but I do have some favorites, like:
Pang!
the Metal Slug series
Sexy Parodius
1943
Sunset Riders (you should also try Wild West C.O.W.-Boys of Moo Mesa)
Hammerin' Harry
Dragon Breed
Blazing Star
...

it's just too bad that hardly any MAME roms worth playing have been released recently


----------



## GhostHawk (Sep 27, 2007)

With an X-Arcade controller (Dual Stick one) Nothing beats Robotron 2084!

A hell of a "twitch" game that most people will never last more than 20 minutes in a game it gets so difficult.


----------



## amptor (Sep 27, 2007)

galaga is my fav but I never play it in mame since it has been ported to almost every system


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 27, 2007)

Anything by Cave. Especially ESP. Ra. De and Dodonpachi.


----------



## superkrm (Oct 4, 2007)

i usually stick with kawaks 

Garou: mark of the wolves

Last Blade Series

who wants to play on kaillera?


----------



## Javacat (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know why, but I love playing Burning Rubber. There's just something about it...


----------



## zonnikku (Oct 7, 2007)

That Simpsons arcade game... because I hate putting in a billion quarters to get through the game...


----------



## wiki (Oct 7, 2007)

Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike

Thanks to online play, I can't stop playing it.

Edit: Marvel vs Capcom is another favourite


----------



## rhoelsch (Oct 18, 2007)

byoac.com

build your own arcade cabinet. mine's on there. you'll never want to play on a keyboard or gamepad again... check out the examples!


----------



## Ikonz101 (Nov 20, 2007)

Super Dodgeball - Neo Geo

Super Ninja Baseball Batman



Ikonz101


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 20, 2007)

19XX: The War Against Destiny

Best shmup ever. I'd do anything to play this on my DS..


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 20, 2007)

Metal Slug. They were awesome games.


----------



## Taras (Nov 20, 2007)

Off the wall

Yes, I know. Sad. But I ownz.


----------



## Kenney (Nov 21, 2007)

Possibly Marvel vs. Capcom, that game is great.

btw. I'm building my own arcade, currently it's still around it's original state but all materials are here now (buttons, new art, monitor, computer).


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 21, 2007)

My all time favourite is the Raiden series. I spent a good load of money playing those games in the arcade


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump 'n' Jump (or Burnin' Rubber worldwide).

LOVE that game.


----------



## McNA5TY (Jun 13, 2010)

The Simpsons Arcade


----------



## lukands (Jun 15, 2010)

PiNa said:
			
		

> Defender (imho the best arcade game ever), Asteroids, Centipede ... in other words Old Skool


Old School for sure, anything from the 80`s

Elevator Action, Joust, etc..

The only problem is trying to remember all the games I used to play, going through all the ROMS is impossible.

HELP.....I`ve been working Google to death killing myself trying to remember a baseball game, it would have been very late 80`s. All I remember is the stupid announcer saying after the 3 outs "..........changeeeep"


----------



## halljames (Jun 15, 2010)

Rolling Thunder for me.  I used to play it in the arcades, on the 48K spectrum, on the NES, and now on MAME.

I just love it


----------

